# Dana White On Roy Nelson



## MJS (Sep 15, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...-roy-nelson-tuf-premieres-205206140--mma.html



> Considering there are no major MMA fights this weekend, it's been a full week of news. UFC 153 was completely rearranged, which is overshadowing the start of another season of "The Ultimate Fighter" on Friday nights.
> Heavyweights Roy Nelson and Shane Carwin will coach this season, but word is that Nelson and UFC president Dana White battle more than Nelson and Carwin. White sat down with Yahoo! Sports and talked about his thoughts on Nelson.
> 
> 
> ...



Thoughts?  Do you think that he was a bit too harsh on Roy?


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Roy Nelson, but this doesn't seem very professional to me.  The last part may be true, but you go to the fighter with that, not the media.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 15, 2012)

Roy Nelson is a talented MORON!

He should listen to Dana White and stop complaining!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2012)

Dana White is right.  Roy Nelson could be one of the top guys, but he needs to take it a little more seriously.  Of course, Dana could have been a little more tactful, IMO.  On the other hand, it is entertaining to watch this guy with a gut, bushy beard and mullet knocking guys out.  That makes me root for him and laugh at the same time, so maybe there's an aspect to Nelson's image that's endearing?


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovable loser! A loser non the less!

If he took things seriously he could be a champion!

I always want Big Country to win and he usually does...but it still begs the question?  How good could he be?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> Lovable loser! A loser non the less!
> 
> If he took things seriously he could be a champion!
> 
> I always want Big Country to win and he usually does...but it still begs the question?  How good could he be?



He could be a top guy. Dude has talent. Imagine if he had GSP work ethic.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 15, 2012)

Power...Chin...Heart....JDS said Roy was his toughest fight....

Love the guy as a fighter....WHAT COULD BE?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2012)

I doubt White says a word that isn't calculated to make money.


----------



## Buka (Sep 16, 2012)

I appreciate what Dana White has done for the Arts. But bottom line - he's a promoter, and somewhat of a dick at times (IMO).

I really like watching Big Country. Sure as hell wouldn't want to fight the man. As for the "what he could be", I reckon that could be said of us all.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I doubt White says a word that isn't calculated to make money.


Exactly.  What's this controversy done?  Generated how much press and discussion for free...


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 16, 2012)

Buka said:


> I appreciate what Dana White has done for the Arts. But bottom line - he's a promoter, and somewhat of a dick at times (IMO).
> 
> I really like watching Big Country. Sure as hell wouldn't want to fight the man. As for the "what he could be", I reckon that could be said of us all.



Mahalo for the dose of humility.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't think that Roy is asking the question...what could he become..I would like to see what he could do...if he got serious?


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, the UFC markets to the same crowd as the WWE.  I think that alot of the hype and what we think of as BS is just a "storyline" as you would see in the WWE.  It is designed to create controversy and interest in the events.

PS:  I am NOT saying that the fights are scripted/planned like a WWE match, only the buildup and drama of it before the fights.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 17, 2012)

Punished73...very good Dana white says he was a WWE fan as a youth...Muhammad Ali got his hype inspiration from Gorgeous George a pro wrestler in the 50's...Ali stated it on several occasions as did Angelo Dundee...Dana White is the Master of hype and building drama....wrestling has been very good at this over the years!


----------



## jasonbrinn (Sep 18, 2012)

hmmmm...

1. Roy Nelson has a 17-7-0 record with 10 KOs and 5 subs.

2. Dana White has NO record except as a sub-par promoter and loud potty mouth.

3. STFU nugget (Dana White)!


Roy is Roy so props to him for keeping it real and proving that the "standard" MMA formula isn't the only way to the top.  Dana has hated on Roy from day 1 simply because he is overweight.  Roy only got into the UFC based on his record and that has been the only thing that's kept him there.  Truth is Dana doesn't want to promote Roy as a UFC winner because he thinks he's fat.

Wouldn't be cool if Roy offered to fight Dana for a grudge match, one hard tied behind his back - talk about pay-per-view profit!


Jason Brinn


----------



## PoolMan (Sep 18, 2012)

A lot of fighters have a beard and/or a crazy hair style so that doesn't really matter in my opinion. Nelson could lose some weight though for various reasons. I think he could be a better fighter and get more endorsements if he does this. On the other hand though I just gotta say that I have never liked the way Dana White carries himself. He talks about about how good Nelson could be if he made some changes, how about how good the UFC could be if White made some changes. No other head of a major professional sport organization talks and/or acts like White does (ie: the NFL, NBA, MLB, etc.). He talks tough and curses a lot and then wonders why he and the UFC get no respect. He needs to start acting like a professional. If he did this and also demanded it of his athletes as well then I think the UFC and MMA in general could reach its' full potential.


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2012)

To be honest, I haven't watched any of the latest UFC events, so I can't even recall seeing a fight with Roy.  In the early UFC days, we'd see a wide variety of people.  I recall some people who weren't in the greatest shape, got gassed fairly quick, if they couldn't KO the guy, yet those big guys dropped some heavy bombs.  Fast forward to present time, and it seems like everyone is in shape.  

Looking at his info here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Nelson_(fighter)

it doesnt look like he's a slouch when it comes to fighting, and more importantly, winning.  IMO, I think Dana is being a bit too picky.  Like I said, in the early days, you had some very fat guys.  I don't think that Roy is in that category.  I say let him fight!


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 19, 2012)

Dana will let him fight....problem is Roy is always complaining....why don't I get endorsements...Dana says lose the weight and cut your hair and you will...he won't listen so no endorsements...he is cutting off his nose to spite his face....
Roy is chasing windmills...a rebel without a clue!!!!!


----------



## Mz1 (Nov 3, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Unfortunately, the UFC markets to the same crowd as the WWE.  I think that alot of the hype and what we think of as BS is just a "storyline" as you would see in the WWE.  It is designed to create controversy and interest in the events.
> 
> PS:  I am NOT saying that the fights are scripted/planned like a WWE match, only the buildup and drama of it before the fights.




So does Boxing and just about everything else. Nothing wrong with Capitalism.


----------

